# carr lowrey friedgen bottle poison



## tomkirby (May 30, 2006)

picked this bottle from a yard sale two days ago for 1.25. 
  I had no idea it could be worth up to 4,500 according to Digger Odell.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 30, 2006)

*RE: carr lowrey friendgen bottle*

Sounds like a great deal. I'm familiar with the glass company but what's the "friendgen" and more important, where's the picture?


----------



## tomkirby (May 30, 2006)

*RE: carr lowrey friendgen bottle*



> Reply


 I spelled it wrong, it's Friedgen.


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2006)

*RE: carr lowrey friendgen bottle*

Sweet find, Tom! That is a very rare KI-2 irregular hexagon poison. There are at least 28 different store names that are known on these bottles. The Friedgen is almost impossible to find. Definitely valued over a thousand at least. My book gives a range of $2000 to $4500 for an R5 (top rarity level), but the last one I bid on went for around $1500. What is the ounce size of yours? It will appear as a number above the CLG Co on the base. According to the latest poison book, the Friedgen is only known to exist in the 1 and 2 ounce sizes. Other sizes may also exist, as previously unreported examples of these do occasionally surface.

  These irregular hexagons are my first and foremost collecting specialty. If you would ever decide to sell that one, I would be interested in discussing it with you. Congratulations on a killer score! Welcome to the forum, I hope to see you around. Jim


----------



## cobaltbot (May 30, 2006)

*RE: carr lowrey friendgen bottle*

Awesome find, part of the fun of yardsale season.  Best I've done so far is a threadless Lefferts insulator, picked up for $2 - $5 dollars can't remember, do remember paying more than the usual $1 insulator cuz even with some damage I had a gut feeling it may be worth something.  In mint cond, these have brought over 2 grand.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tomkirby (May 30, 2006)

*RE: carr lowrey friendgen bottle*

Holy sh**t, Mine says 12oz.
  Tom


----------



## capsoda (May 30, 2006)

*RE: carr lowrey friendgen bottle*

Damn good deal Tom. What a way to join the forum. Can I rub your head for luck. Welcome to the Antique-bottles forum.net.[]


----------



## deepwoods (May 30, 2006)

How tall is it Tom? Congrats on your sweet find!


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2006)

I thought that it looked like a larger one. Congratulations, Tom, you have a previously unlisted and very rare bottle. As far as I know, that is the only 12-ounce Friedgen known. It could realistically be a $3000-4000 bottle at a good auction. Personally, I would never sell it. I have a cobalt skull and bones square iodine bottle (not the rectangular one) that is the only one known in its size and one of three to five known to exist in any size. Three are confirmed and there have been two other sightings which may or may not be different examples. It would be impossible to replace. As much as I would enjoy the large profit I could make, it will have to be pried from my cold, dead hands [] I would make some kind of protective case for your Friedgen bottle. I have seen them made from a small plastic box and a foam insert. They display nicely, and will put your mind at ease. Enjoy your treasure! Jim

  PS- All 12-ounce irregular hex poisons are R5 rarity, even the plain ones.


----------



## deepwoods (May 31, 2006)

Seems like its been a good month or so for rare bottle finds; hope some of that luck runs off on the rest of us. Jim - That looks like one of my ole Paine Drug buddies: Im about due for one. Anybody know what Friedgen is; is that a company name or "poison" in another language?


----------



## deepwoods (May 31, 2006)

It must be rare; all I keep getting when I google friedgen bottle is stories about German soccer fans throwing bottles during the games. lol


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2006)

JD, I hope you dig three Paines this weekend so you can sell me one [] I have tried the same Google search for Friedgen bottles, but no good. Friedgen would have been the name of a druggist or pharmacy. Some of these things are so rare and obscure that it can be almost impossible to find information on them. Jim


----------



## deepwoods (May 31, 2006)

Jim - If I dig three of those you'll be the first one to know. That is if I dont have a coronary or something. lol


----------



## tomkirby (May 31, 2006)

I spoke to Norm Heckler from MASS auction of bottles and glass and he could not find it.
  Tom


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2006)

I can believe that. There has probably never been another one of those on the market anywhere. I would be interested to know where Friedgen was located. I know that a lot of the scarce and rare green poisons like this were from New York. I'll make a contact with one of the guys in the poison club I belong to. He has about 80-90 irregular hex poisons, including some rare ones. I'll let you know when I hear from him. Jim


----------



## tomkirby (Jun 1, 2006)

Here is a link I found Jim, N.Y was right on. http://www.salwenpr.com/uwsspreface.html
  Tom


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2006)

Cool. I figured that it was probably a NY bottle. It seems like the green ones were popular there. I have a Hetherington from NY that is green. Not as rare as the Friedgen, but still a nice $500 bottle. Other New York examples in green include Hotel Astor Pharmacy, Ortenberg and Flinn, Paine Drug Co., Goldner's Drug Store and Geo. Whatmough Chemist. I believe that the Nauheim is also from NY. There are several from Massachusetts, those are all cobalt blue. In addition to the Hetherington, I have them from Sun Drug Co (green California)., Bowman's Drug Stores (cobalt Cal.), Melvin and Badger Apothecaries (cobalt Boston, Mass) and a bunch of plain ones with and without POISON embossed in varying shades of green and cobalt. They make for one of the most beautiful displays of bottles you could imagine. Jim


----------



## tomkirby (Jun 1, 2006)

I'am from NE  PA, YOU ?
  Tom


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2006)

Central PA (Mifflin County), about 60 miles west of Harrisburg and 30 east of State College. Maybe we could hook up for some bottle digging sometime if you're around the area. I wonder if any Friedgen bottles made their way down here....Doubt it, but you never know. If they did, I hope they're in the old Lewistown landfill (I'll be digging there this weekend []). Jim


----------



## tomkirby (Jun 25, 2006)

Cool I.ve never dug before, maybe we could get together sometime & you could show me a thing or two.
  Tom


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2006)

Any time you can get to the Central PA area, just let me know. I'm always up for a dig! Jim


----------

